# 1st Infantry Division Memorial Video



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2007)

This is the memorial video that the 1st Infantry Division made for the fallen soldiers of her division. Even though many more soldiers have fallen than this video shows and the 1st Infantry Division was not the only division in Iraq I take special interest in this one because this was the Division that I served in Iraq with.

May these soldiers and the other soldiers how have made the ultimate sacrifice never be forgotten. 




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tpD8iqkvZ4_


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## evangilder (Feb 25, 2007)

That one got to me. It really hits home when you see all the names.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes it does.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 31, 2007)

Missed this before.... That clip put tears in my eyes.... Very good clip...


----------

